

C++ Quiz - T-zex
http://cppquiz.org

======
zwegner
It's good to be reminded of one's ignorance in C++ every once in a while. I'm
really amazed that there are compilers for it that actually work.

As a side note, thanks for making a quiz site that works quite nicely without
any javascript!

EDIT: this got deleted or flagged off the front page, what's the deal? Even
though I'm not a fan of C++, it was still pretty interesting.

~~~
milliams
It was posted yesterday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7352478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7352478))
and was deleted too and I have no idea why.

------
Revex
I think this is a pretty fun little quiz engine. I don't speak c++ very often,
and was pleased to pass the medium difficulty with reasonable confidence. I
looked for a difficult problem, but it looked too hard for me to care about
thinking about it right now, but maybe one day.

------
benched
Just because you _can_ use the complexity of C++'s full rule set to contrive
vexing and ambiguous trivia, doesn't mean it's _necessarily_ important to know
all of it.

~~~
breadbox
True. But neither does it mean that you gain anything by being ignorant of it.

